# tach tach



## data80 (13 Aug. 2006)

Hi, 

wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen:

Data80, m, 32 Jahre, Süd-D und die Hälfte meines Lebens im Netz unterwegs...


----------



## spoiler (13 Aug. 2006)

Eure Lebensweisheit hab ich leider noch nicht  aber ich denke wir haben das gleiche Hobby 

Also viel Spass und Happy Posting


----------



## AMUN (13 Aug. 2006)

Super wider ein neues Mitglied in unseren reihen… willkommen an Board und viel spaß beim posten und stöbern…

MfG
Meister


----------



## Mortuis (14 Aug. 2006)

der neue heisst den neuen willkommen

auch ich wünsche dir 
(auch wen ich erst selber neu bin) 
eine wunderschönen aufenthalt hier in diesem board 
und auf ein paar interessante, 
lustige und geistige dialoge


----------



## Muli (14 Aug. 2006)

Und ich füge mich ebenso in diese Riege ein! Neue aktive Mitglieder sind immer gerne gesehen! Liebe Grüße und Herzlich Willkommen im www.celebboard.net


Muli
:bigsupporter:


----------

